# FREE College Education through the CF!



## armychickenlittle (30 Nov 2006)

The best kept secret in the CF is that you can get a two-year college education FREE, with a salary starting you at just under $30 grand a year for select trades in the Army, Navy and Air Force. If you are interested in going to college but maybe can't afford it or would like to try the Forces, you should call a Recruiting Centre and get more info. The trades that offer this college program are:
Army: Vehicle Tech (you would take a two-yr mechanics crse at an approved college)
and Land Communications & Information Systems Tech (LCIS Tech), (you would take a two-yr diploma in Electronics Engineering Tech at, for example, Algonquin College)
In the Navy: Naval Electronics Technician (Acoustic, Comms or Tactical), (for this you would take a two-yr Electronics Engineering Tech crse
Navy also: Naval Weapons Tech and Marine Engineering Mechanic (both at the Marine Institute in St John's, Newfoundland)
Air Force: Avionics Systems Tech (also the two-yr Electronics Engr program)
This program is amazing, offers a great salary (after you graduate you get acting Cpl or Leading Seaman, which means a pay hike to $50 grand + a year!) and you don't owe any student loan money!  You do owe the CF some time, though. For a two-year program, you would incur obligatory service of three years following graduation. That's five years of your life, during which time you've gotten a free education, been paid the whole time and gotten some amazing work experience, not to mention the travel opportunities (especially with the Navy) and the friends you'll make. Call a recruiter. 1-800-856-8488. If it's after hours, leave a msg. They'll call you back. In case they don't, call again. Keep calling. This is too good to pass up. 
I may not have covered all the options, and of course, there are other approved schools besides Algonquin. There are schools all across Canada for most of the above trades.


----------



## Klc (30 Nov 2006)

Are you sure about LCIS Tech? I was told my training would consist of POET plus OJT, and that this would be in Kingston.


----------



## armychickenlittle (30 Nov 2006)

Quite sure. I'll verify today and get back tonight. Also ATIS is part of this same program, but this trade isn't in such high demand as LCIS. If you do not choose the civilian college option, the most common way to do your trg is exactly what you will be doing, the POET trg in Kingston, then the trade trg right after.


----------



## FredDaHead (30 Nov 2006)

I think marketting the CF as a way to get a free education is about the stupidest thing we can do. Sure, we need people, but do we really need people whose sole concern is not spending their own money to get an education and a cushy civvie job in five years?

How can we know that they'll do their job and stick with it, if the fecal matter collides with the air moving rotating contraption? We can't. They'll probably care about themselves too much and get other people hurt or killed, maybe even themselves.


----------



## battleaxe (30 Nov 2006)

armychickenlittle said:
			
		

> You do owe the CF some time, though.



So, it's not free.  While there is no investment in cash, obligatory service is a price you will pay.
  
Read through this site  thouroughly to find out how high that price can be.  Also note, at the same time, how rewarding the military experience can be. Weigh the pros against the cons, delve deep and ask yourself some serious questions about dedication and commitment, and then make a decision on whether or not to join. 

My question would have to be- Did you have any interest in joining before you found out about the education benefits?


----------



## FredDaHead (30 Nov 2006)

battleaxe said:
			
		

> So, it's not free.  While there is no investment in cash, obligatory service is a price you will pay.
> 
> Read through this site  thouroughly to find out how high that price can be.  Also note, at the same time, how rewarding the military experience can be. Weigh the pros against the cons, delve deep and ask yourself some serious questions about dedication and commitment, and then make a decision on whether or not to join.



After three years, one would barely be qualified in their job. The chances of actually going out and seeing some "action" are fairly low. Besides, look at the US: telling kids all about the benefits without telling them "well, you also might end up in combat" yields a LOT of "consciencious objectors" and other assorted cowards.

And I never said the military experience isn't rewarding; all I said was marketing the CF as a ploy to get free education is a mistake.



> My question would have to be- Did you have any interest in joining before you found out about the education benefits?



While I understand that you're trying to make a point, I REALLY don't appreciate being called a hypocrite. I've wanted to be in the military for just about all my conscious life--at least as early as I can remember--so the educational benefits, while helpful, didn't change anything. I was going to go to university no matter what, and I also wanted to be in the military no matter what; "free" education only put the two together into a nice deal.


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Nov 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> yields a LOT of "conscientious objectors" and other assorted cowards.




Slight hijack but did you really just call conscientious objectors cowards?


On topic, You know what I think marketing it is a great idea because targeting it to the then fence sitter might just be the swing that person needed. Plus what about the student that wants to join but who's family is so dead set against it because that kid wont get an education, now he can set his argument in the context of..."Look Dad/Mom now I can do both education that cost you nothing and my desire to be in the CF, it's win win guys". I know that whenever I address high schools or anything along those line's I push the concept of RMC and all it's benefits while making it clear that nothing is "Free" and that mandatory service is required for a fixed amount of time after completing your degree/diploma.


----------



## battleaxe (30 Nov 2006)

Frederick G- I quoted and responded to armychickenlittle's post.  You answered the question I essentially asked that poster.  No offence intended.  
I'm not against the educational benefits offered to those who join-I took advantage of them myself.  I just wanted to point out that they should not be portrayed as free- and that the decision to join should be based on many factors.


----------



## FredDaHead (30 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Slight hijack but did you really just call conscientious objectors cowards??????



No, though I guess I did make it sound that way. What I meant was, you get conscientious objectors who joined but already didn't really want to fight, and cowards who join, get their benefits, and then get out when they're told they have to uphold their end of the bargain. My bad.




> On topic, You know what I think marketing it is a great idea because targeting it to the then fence sitter might just be the swing that person needed. Plus what about the student that wants to join but who's family is so dead set against it because that kid wont get an education, now he can set his argument in the context of..."Look Dad/Mom now I can do both education that cost you nothing and my desire to be in the CF, it's win win guys". I know that whenever I address high schools or anything along those line's I push the concept of RMC and all it's benefits while making it clear that nothing is "Free" and that mandatory service is required for a fixed amount of time after completing your degree/diploma.



I'm not against marketing the idea that the CF provide free education; I'm against making it the ONLY marketing point. The way you say you do it, making it clear it's not just a free education and a guaranteed job for a couple of years, is more along the lines of what I think _should_ be done. I don't think "hiding" the fact that you can get a free education would be any better than pushing the free education thing; we need a balance.

Besides, the fence sitter wants to join but has a few objections. What about the guy who doesn't have any interest in joining, but decides to so he doesn't have to spend his own money to get an education?



			
				battleaxe said:
			
		

> Frederick G- I quoted and responded to armychickenlittle's post.  You answered the question I essentially asked that poster.  No offence intended.
> I'm not against the educational benefits offered to those who join-I took advantage of them myself.  I just wanted to point out that they should not be portrayed as free- and that the decision to join should be based on many factors.



Hey, I'm taking advantage of those benefits by being here at RMC, so I understand where you were coming from, like I said. And I understand your point; I actually agree with it. I just see the problem as being that we're pushing the "free education" so much we lose sight of the big picture that includes, at best, being "forced" to stay in a job you don't want and, at worse, going overseas and getting hurt.


----------



## GAP (30 Nov 2006)

The college education angle might be the deciding point in a lot of cases. There are many who would not qualify for RMC, but are now at the age (early 20's) and point in their life that they have to make a major decision. 

Having finished high school, do they join the CF, or do they go to college to get post-secondary training? This offers a third alternative, not counting doing nothing


----------



## Remius (30 Nov 2006)

Oh boy.  Chickenlittle brings to light one of the best NCM entry programs in the CF and now we tear it apart with this thread.

There is nothing wrong with highlighting educational benefits, signing bonuses, advantages etc etc etc.  The fact is that we are in a competitive market and we have a lack of personel in key trades.  We need NET techs so bad right now that if we don't start getting our acts together some trades will be at zero in ten years, as in no one in that trade anymore.  So if the CF is marketing the free education and it brings people in the door, so be it.  I'd rather have a few consiensious-objectors get through the system than have a non-effective Navy.  Doctors get a huge signing bonus.  The CF highlights it.  Big deal.  If we get more doctors in to maintain our effectiveness then good.  Oh, and the balance is there.  Applicants are more than briefed on their obligations to the CF, make no mistake about that.

Not everyone joins for Queen and Country.  As long as they serve Queen and Country once they are in I don't care why they joined.  And if they only serve their 1st VIE, so be it.  They lived up to their end of the bargain.


----------



## FredDaHead (30 Nov 2006)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Applicants are more than briefed on their obligations to the CF, make no mistake about that.



Well, unless they radically changed the system in the past two years, I doubt it's that complete a briefing. The recruiters I spoke to basically said "You get free education and a good resume. You have to serve a couple of years and maybe go off on operations, but you get FREE EDUCATION! And a great-looking resume when you go back to civvie street! What more could you ask for?" Another point that was emphasized while I went through the system is that most people, at one point in their life, end up in a job they don't particularly like, and the Navy (in my case) would just be that, if I decide I don't like it after going through RMC.

One could say it's the recruiters' job to present the positive arguments and leave out the bad, but according to your argument their job seems to be to "tell the whole truth and nothing but the truth" about the CF. It's not the case.


----------



## Remius (30 Nov 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> One could say it's the recruiters' job to present the positive arguments and leave out the bad, but according to your argument their job seems to be to "tell the whole truth and nothing but the truth" about the CF. It's not the case.



Well I guess that says it all.  That is my argument.  You say it's not the case based on your own experience.  Recruiters are trained to attract people into the CF.  Further to that they are also trained to present a realistic picture of the CF.  Sometimes people hear what they want to and forget the stuff they're told.  Then they blame the system.

Did you actually read the MARS RIA when you went to the CFRC?  Read the Working Environment section.  It's not all rosy.  

Don't take this the wrong way but you have no idea what you are talking about.  Based on what you have said above, you have no idea what a recruiter's job is.  I'm sorry that your limited recruiting experience wasn't up to standard, but don't paint the whole system that way.


----------



## FredDaHead (30 Nov 2006)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Well I guess that says it all.  That is my argument.  You say it's not the case based on your own experience.  Recruiters are trained to attract people into the CF.  Further to that they are also trained to present a realistic picture of the CF.  Sometimes people hear what they want to and forget the stuff they're told.  Then they blame the system.
> 
> Did you actually read the MARS RIA when you went to the CFRC?  Read the Working Environment section.  It's not all rosy.
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way but you have no idea what you are talking about.  Based on what you have said above, you have no idea what a recruiter's job is.  I'm sorry that your limited recruiting experience wasn't up to standard, but don't paint the whole system that way.



My point was actually with the "media" marketing (radio ads that basically say "hey, the Canadian Forces will pay for your education!" and the like) rather than the recruiting experience. I actually had a pretty positive recruiting experience; they didn't hide anything, they just put the emphasis on the good stuff. The interviewer was a MARS Lt(N) and actually told me about the bad parts and was balanced between the good and the bad, but the NCO recruiters that I met until I met the Lt(N) weren't.

I think we're actually veering off the main idea here, and it's partly my fault. I do believe we were discussing the emphasis put on free education, and not the recruiting techniques and what recruiters are supposed to do. Care to go back to that?


----------



## Remius (30 Nov 2006)

Back on topic.   ;D

The thing is that, the NCM SEP program has been out for quite some time.  There has been very little emphasis on this program as a whole. And it really is a gem.  If someone wants to get into electronics and we can pay for it, then why not emphasize this point?  Same as emphasizing our pension plan?  Amount of leave? Salaries etc etc.  The people we compete with will be doing the same with their carrots.  Throughout history the military provides benefits for those that serve.  we get something they get something.  I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## FredDaHead (30 Nov 2006)

Fair enough. I actually agree with most of that.

My peeve is mostly a "slippery slope" argument: I hear criticism about the American way of doing things, and I can easily see the new emphasis on education and the like sliding into something like that, where they tell recruits about all the good things while leaving out or downplaying the bad.

"Yeah, you might go to Iraq, but you'll be in a secure base, in the rear, away from the fighting. And you might just get sent to Pearl Harbour or Japan, think about that! Besides, when you get back, the GI bill will let you go to college for free!"


----------



## Remius (30 Nov 2006)

Well it is a slippery slope given the pressure to get numbers up.  However managing the expectations of CF applicants is still at the forefront.  Although some trades may be closed, there is still a chance to show people something they may not have considered.  The pressure on American recruiters is immense and has career implications.  So they will go to lengths that would seem inappropriate here.  Pound for pound, a Canadian Forces recruiter will bring in as many applicants if not more than their American counterparts on a per capita basis.  There is no quota system either.  The whole thing is mission oriented.  Yes, the campaigns have gotten a lot more agressive, and the CF has to get more proactive and less reactive if we want to meet our commitments.  The key as you said is balance.


----------



## old man neri (30 Nov 2006)

Marketing free education and a good experience building is a great idea. One should take into consideration that everyone that joins may not plan on doing it for life, some people just want to do it for a while and then go do something else. The education and experience features tells these individual is that they can serve and when they are ready to get out and move on they will have the education and experience to allow them to get a decent civilian job. To expect every recruit to stay in the service until they retire is just plain ludicrous.


----------



## armychickenlittle (3 Dec 2006)

Hey, guys, thanks for all this great discussion!  This really helps people to understand that there are positives and negatives to joining the CF, whether we offer a free (interpret that how you will) education or otherwise.  One of the reasons we offer these programs in civilian schools is that we realize and are reacting to the reality that we cannot train enough people through our military schools to meet our manning requirements. The same applies for NCM as for Officer programs (ROTP through Royal Military College vs Canadian civilian universities).  We need the people. We need them trained. We need them NOW. As for the discussion re: recruiters' performance, we have to go through a selection process to get posted into a recruiter position. People aren't there who don't want to be there. It's unfortunate that some applicants have a negative experience, but hey, we're human, too. If you ever don't like the answer you get, it's your right to ask another recruiter. You don't BELONG to anybody, you can deal with whomever you wish.  Having said that, if you don't like the answer a second time, chances are the answer isn't going to change.


----------



## FredDaHead (3 Dec 2006)

armychickenlittle said:
			
		

> Hey, guys, thanks for all this great discussion!  This really helps people to understand that there are positives and negatives to joining the CF, whether we offer a free (interpret that how you will) education or otherwise.  One of the reasons we offer these programs in civilian schools is that we realize and are reacting to the reality that we cannot train enough people through our military schools to meet our manning requirements. The same applies for NCM as for Officer programs (ROTP through Royal Military College vs Canadian civilian universities).  We need the people. We need them trained. We need them NOW. As for the discussion re: recruiters' performance, we have to go through a selection process to get posted into a recruiter position. People aren't there who don't want to be there. It's unfortunate that some applicants have a negative experience, but hey, we're human, too. If you ever don't like the answer you get, it's your right to ask another recruiter. You don't BELONG to anybody, you can deal with whomever you wish.  Having said that, if you don't like the answer a second time, chances are the answer isn't going to change.



Recruiters, human? Right, and Plt WOs actually have mothers who loved them. Suuuuuure.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Dec 2006)

For what it's worth (free opinions being well worth their price)....

I'm OK with people being motivated to join because of education benefits. Same for people who join because they want to travel, fight oppression, be a ninja-sniper, or they're one step ahead of the juvenile authorities.

The more people who experience the CF, the better Canada and the CF will be for it. Yes, I know, not all CF experiences are golden. And not all recruits' perceptions of what they hope to get out of the CF are valid either. It will all balance out, and they will most likely be better people for the experience - - whether they join for individually mercenary reasons, or to fulfill more idealistic ambitions. And if they find the CF is as good a career as many of us here believe it to be, they will stay on and contribute, regardless of their initial motivation.


----------



## armychickenlittle (3 Dec 2006)

HAH!   Good one!  But I can attest to the fact that Pl WOs have mothers who love them, I was one, and my mom loves me!


----------



## GO!!! (4 Dec 2006)

I'm in the "who cares about their reasons" camp.

I've found that there is little difference between the soldiering ability of lifers who joined for queen and country, BC hippies who thought the army "would be a trip", and the guy who had failed in his chosen profession, and the army was plan B.

All of the above have equal potential to excel, and to fail. If they choose to leave after fulfilling their contractual obligations, I have no problem whatsoever with them - they all served honorably, having joined - and released - for their own reasons.

I think it is pretty hollow to decry the "mercenary motives" of anyone who joins the CF for education. Nobody in uniform does this job for free - myself included. Some of us are going to school full time on the CFs dime - while criticising someone elses' potential motives for joining.

If the CF thought that the OPS was too short, they'd change it.


----------



## battleaxe (4 Dec 2006)

armychickenlittle said:
			
		

> If you do not choose the civilian college option, the most common way to do your trg is exactly what you will be doing, the POET trg in Kingston, then the trade trg right after.



Just curious.  Do recruits have a choice?  Do they have to apply for these programs themselves-or are the courses set up by the military in conjunction with the colleges- and then whole classes/serials put through after recruitment and basic have taken place.  

When I posted at the beginning of this thread I was unaware, armychickenlittle, that you were a recruiter. Limitations of electronic conversations, I guess.  I entered with a cautionary tone because I (mistakenly) read the initial post as coming from someone who-although obviously having done their homework- felt they had “hit the jackpot” and was spreading the news of this free education-with the part about owing time as an afterthought.
I followed up some time later, stating that I agree with the educational benefits the CF offers-and have actually taken advantage of them myself.  
Having read the posts since then, I can see that my hesitation was based on idealism that is not very realistic.  It would be nice to think that all people join for a more noble reason than a free education-but we can’t hold back on offering these great opportunities because some turn out to be motivated by only personal reasons.  We can’t let a few bad apples spoil the pie for those who will turn out to be dedicated CF personnel and great leaders.
The thing that I like most about these programs-those focused on educating military personnel in civilian institutions-is that it reduces the confusion about qualifications when military personnel do release or retire.  There are still issues with military quals not being accepted easily for civilian employment.  A college certificate-or a university degree-cuts down on the confusion/paperwork on equivalencies surrounding re-employment at the end of one’s military career


----------



## GAP (4 Dec 2006)

Question: My son who is working for Timmies in Kandahar wants to know if these same benefits apply to Reserves, which he intends to join when he gets back....


----------



## George Wallace (4 Dec 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Question: My son who is working for Timmies in Kandahar wants to know if these same benefits apply to Reserves, which he intends to join when he gets back....



There is a program for the Reserves.  He'll have to submit his curiculum for approval, and on completion of his year, he can be reimbursed up to $2000.  He will have to do this for each year of studies he does towards a Degree or Deploma.  For more accurate and up to date info he'll have to visit the Unit (whichever he joins) OR and get the paperwork to fill out. 

One has to remember that some of these programs are changed on short notice.  

I was told at my SCAN Seminar in Oct 2004 that I would be able to claim education, and that I would have accumulated $2000 for each year of Service that I could draw from.  In Dec 2004 that was scrapped, leaving a lot of guys on Release with 'jack'.  New plans and assistance have come out.  The Reserves are helping their Reservists pay their college tuitions, but not paying 100%.  

A RMS Clerk would be best to clairify exactly what entitlements are available.


----------



## Klc (4 Dec 2006)

battleaxe said:
			
		

> Just curious.  Do recruits have a choice?  Do they have to apply for these programs themselves-or are the courses set up by the military in conjunction with the colleges- and then whole classes/serials put through after recruitment and basic have taken place.



I also wonder this, as I got my offer a few weeks ago for LCIS, and as far as I was told, my training would be the POET route. There was no mention of any possibility for civvie training.

Of course, when I was applying, they told me about this great program - but they implied it only was for naval engineering tech's. And as sweet as it sounded, I like to have my feet planted firmly on Terra Firma whenever possible.


----------



## 284_226 (4 Dec 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> I also wonder this, as I got my offer a few weeks ago for LCIS, and as far as I was told, my training would be the POET route. There was no mention of any possibility for civvie training.
> 
> Of course, when I was applying, they told me about this great program - but they implied it only was for naval engineering tech's. And as sweet as it sounded, I like to have my feet planted firmly on Terra Firma whenever possible.



To address your first point, there are two different entry streams into these trades.  The first is QL3 academic/apprentice training for the Naval types, and POET/QL3 for the others; and NCM-SEP, which is both a recruiting program as well as being open to serving members.

Details of NCM-SEP can be found here:  http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/instructions/engraph/0203_admhrmil_e.asp.  You can find details on how to apply to the program as both a civilian or as a serving member there, as well as a list of qualifying/approved educational institutions for each associated trade.

The information is reasonably up to date, because ATIS has been removed from the program (we're overborne right now).

To address your second point, it's obviously not just for Naval Engineering Techs.  It is indeed open to LCIS techs, Vehicle techs, AVS techs, and FCS techs.  That said, it's NOT open to members who are already in the training stream for the other distressed trades.


----------



## GAP (4 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A RMS Clerk would be best to clairify exactly what entitlements are available.



Thanks, I will tell him....your advice gives an excellent snapshot of probable expectations, and also forwarns him that he should expect changes. Not much is going to happen until he gets back in March, unless he does something during his HLTA in early Jan (which I doubt)


----------



## 284_226 (4 Dec 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Thanks, I will tell him....your advice gives an excellent snapshot of probable expectations, and also forwarns him that he should expect changes. Not much is going to happen until he gets back in March, unless he does something during his HLTA in early Jan (which I doubt)



You can find the exact details of the P Res Education Reimbursement program at http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/dlm/engraph/services/er/programmes/pres_e.asp.

The reimbursement amount for the P Res is 50% of education expenses, to a maximum of $2000 reimbursement per year, and a total reimbursement of $8000 for all reserve force service.  For example, if tuition costs $3000 for the academic year, you can only submit a claim for $1500 of reimbursement for that particular year.

The Reg F ER and P Res ER programs aren't likely to change anytime soon - a lot of work went into creating them in preparation for the demise of the PEP program.

I'd advise that he put the wheels in motion to have his Individual Learning Plan (ILP) submitted ASAP.  The folks at CDA in Kingston handle a lot of applications/claims, and it's not a quick process.


----------



## armychickenlittle (4 Dec 2006)

To answer the question about whether recruits have a choice, the applicant decides the trade(s) they want to go for, and ideally, if the trade they want is available through NCM SEP (civilian college-based training), the recruiter will advise them of this option. I say ideally because we admittedly have dropped the ball here. For some reason (and I'm not painting all recruiters with the same brush, I'm probably more likely pointing a finger at myself here more than anything) this program has not gotten the airplay it deserves. Which is why I came to this website and posted my initial comment in the first place.  If the applicant isn't advised that the program exists, how can they make an informed decision?  We get applications in the thousands for our university program, but barely a handful for the college program, largely because people don't know about it. So tell a friend. Tell an enemy. Tell a stranger.


----------



## sigpig (4 Dec 2006)

My son is currently in grade 10 down here in south Florida. Does anyone know what he would have to do to apply for such a program as this when the time comes? Both my wife and I are former military and he has some interest in the field. I don't want him joining the American military, but I'm unsure how he could go about applying to the CF while living down here.


----------



## armychickenlittle (5 Dec 2006)

Does he have Canadian citizenship?  It's a requirement (at this time) to apply to the CF. All he would have to do is (to keep his options open, both university and college) keep his marks up (say, about a 75% avg or better), stay in academic courses, stay out of trouble (stating the obvious here but some kids do need to see it in print!) and try to be involved in extra-curricular stuff like sports or clubs.  All this helps to present the well-rounded applicant, which will help him come out on top in any competition.  If you like, send me a personal note and I'll be glad to forward my work contact info so I can better address your specific concerns.


----------



## sigpig (5 Dec 2006)

Yes he's Canadian with A's (mostly) and B's for grades and involved with the school swim team and boxing on his own. My question was more along the lines of how he can apply for such things while living down here. Going back and forth to a Canadian based recruiting office isn't practical. Does anyone know if you can do this kind of thing through a consulate or not?


----------



## armychickenlittle (5 Dec 2006)

He can mail in his application and a photocopy of his birth certificate, but when the time comes for him to do his aptitude test, medical and interview, he would have to get himself to the nearest recruiting centre.  We would only reimburse him for expenses from the nearest airport, and we would put him up in a hotel for two nights, the night before processing and the night of processing. Flights are his own expense. We have processed countless applicants whose parents are posted overseas, and this is the way it's done.


----------



## sigpig (5 Dec 2006)

Thanks. I take it you are in recruiting? Although that must be a secret as your profile is empty


----------



## old man neri (5 Dec 2006)

Another thing your son may wish to look at is what are the requirements for an American student to apply to a Canadian school if he is planning on doing ROTP or RMC. It is probably an easy thing to do however one would not want any surprises.


----------



## armychickenlittle (5 Dec 2006)

Yes, I'm a recruiter.  I'm new to this site so I haven't added info to my profile yet.  By the way, Americans cannot apply for this program unless they also hold Cdn citizenship.


----------



## inkedchick (20 Dec 2006)

I was curious as to what college programs are available for subsidised education. Is it the only ones you mentioned at the beginning or this post? or are there others? Anyone got a link that may help me? It would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Inked


----------



## armychickenlittle (20 Dec 2006)

There are a number of colleges across Canada at which you can study one of several programs leading to employment in that trade in the CF. Without my reference here, I'm going to wing it:  Just to name a few, the Electronics Engineering Technician program can be taken at Algonquin College leading to employment as a Land Communications and Information  Systems Technician, Aerospace Communications and Information Systems Technician, Naval Electronics Technician (Acoustic, Communications or Tactical), Electronics-Optronics Technician (formerly known as Fire Control Systems Tech), some colleges offer a two-year mechanic's program leading to employment as a Vechicle Technician (again, Algonquin is only one of a handful here), the Marine Institute in St John's, Newfoundland offers a handful of Navy trades programs like Marine Systems Engineering and Naval Weapons Technician just to name two. I just took a quick look on the CF Recruiting website (www.forces.ca) and didn't find a list of approved schools, but if you want to contact me at work, I'll be back on 2 Jan 07. If you want to call a Recruiter now, the # is 1-800-856-8488. My work email is shipley.dm@forces.gc.ca and my direct # is 613-944-7428.


----------



## inkedchick (21 Dec 2006)

armychickenlittle said:
			
		

> There are a number of colleges across Canada at which you can study one of several programs leading to employment in that trade in the CF. Without my reference here, I'm going to wing it:  Just to name a few, the Electronics Engineering Technician program can be taken at Algonquin College leading to employment as a Land Communications and Information  Systems Technician, Aerospace Communications and Information Systems Technician, Naval Electronics Technician (Acoustic, Communications or Tactical), Electronics-Optronics Technician (formerly known as Fire Control Systems Tech), some colleges offer a two-year mechanic's program leading to employment as a Vechicle Technician (again, Algonquin is only one of a handful here), the Marine Institute in St John's, Newfoundland offers a handful of Navy trades programs like Marine Systems Engineering and Naval Weapons Technician just to name two. I just took a quick look on the CF Recruiting website (www.forces.ca) and didn't find a list of approved schools, but if you want to contact me at work, I'll be back on 2 Jan 07. If you want to call a Recruiter now, the # is 1-800-856-8488. My work email is shipley.dm@forces.gc.ca and my direct # is 613-944-7428.



Wow! Thanks alot that's very helpful!


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Dec 2006)

armychickenlittle said:
			
		

> My work email is shipley.dm@forces.gc.ca and my direct # is 613-944-7428.



Now, I definitely know that name


----------



## armychickenlittle (21 Dec 2006)

...do we work together???


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Dec 2006)

Nope, you handled my CT for a bit, I believe


----------



## inkedchick (21 Dec 2006)

Hey now this is a nice family place   heehee ... yeah the whole abbreviation thing is still new to me ... but still  ^-^ that does sound a little dirty  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Dec 2006)

inkedchick said:
			
		

> Hey now this is a nice family place   heehee ... yeah the whole abbreviation thing is still new to me ... but still  ^-^ that does sound a little dirty  ;D



I guess it did...Component Transfer


----------

